# Aggression @ Feeding



## JoeV (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!

My name is Joe, 

I have cared for one betta before this whom was SHARKY! Sharky lived 5 years in a planted vase  no more than 1 gallon I did full water changes weekly though. I now have Captain Jack whom I saved from the OC fair. He was doing fine for a month then got fin rot... I changed his water and got several things to help his diseases and such... but I also got two albino cory cat's Cpt. never showed any aggression except @ feeding time he seems to go wild and get very territorial over who is going to eat and when. I am concerned not only for my cory's (Pintel & Ragetti) but for Captain Jack. If anyone has any suggestions please help. 

This is my set up

Aqueon 5.0 (which I believe only truly holds 3.5 gallons)
Planted with 4 well producing plants 
3 ornaments
-One Skull 5x5
-One Double tunnel home
-One Banzi ornament

P.S. Ultimately I think they need more space

Please help~! I love them all and want them all to THRIVE!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

JoeV said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Joe,
> 
> ...


Bottom sinking pellets for cories and floating pellets but the tank is too small and a ten gallon with cories.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

cories have a decent sense of smell. try feed them sinking pellets after lights out when cptn is asleep


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

When i feed my cory's(emerald) I always put in plastic mesh divider so the betta doesn't get over fed maybe u can do the same but in your case it would be so subside the aggression vs my case of fear of over feeding. 

And yes a bit of advice is 10 gallons I have my 2 emeralds in a ten gallon with my male betta and its working out fine. Be sure to do water changes since the bioload is gonna add up with the cory's in there with him in the 3.5 gallon.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> When i feed my cory's(emerald) I always put in plastic mesh divider so the betta doesn't get over fed maybe u can do the same but in your case it would be so subside the aggression vs my case of fear of over feeding.
> 
> And yes a bit of advice is 10 gallons I have my 2 emeralds in a ten gallon with my male betta and its working out fine. Be sure to do water changes since the bioload is gonna add up with the cory's in there with him in the 3.5 gallon.


I need a plastic mesh divider for the 29 g at my office --one of the goldfish out swims the other 2 and he is so much fatter and healthier.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> And yes a bit of advice is 10 gallons I have my 2 emeralds in a ten gallon with my male betta and its working out fine. Be sure to do water changes since the bioload is gonna add up with the cory's in there with him in the 3.5 gallon.


You need more cories. Two is simply not enough for shoaling fish, like cories, which need at least four members in the shoal.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah freyja i know im getting to it just hope my betta doesnt mind XD gonna add 1 more at a time seeing how he reacts


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Corry shoaling is just a magnificent sight, i hope my prayers will be answered by the end of the year I will be able to have my own aquarium again!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, The aggression subsided Captain Jack just wants the food. He gets close and the cory's scatter. I understand a 10 gallon tank is ideal but at this time I unfortunately cant afford a new tank @ this time. Eventually I plan to use my 3.5 for a isolation tank. I'll post pictures so you can see the setup


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I know some people will cup a betta during feeding time. I wish I could. My females are ravenous hounds. And will dig up the sand to find shrimp pellets and algae wafers


----------

